# New Truck



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, I have to say thanks to everyone who posts on this site. When I fisrt started researching Trailers I thought my Durango would be able to pull most of the smaller ones(ie. 20-24ft). I am sure glad I didn't buy a trailer yet. After researching trailers,trucks, and all the other things that go along with the purchase. I am sure glad I found this site. It has so much usefull info that I am able to make an educated choice. I will be buying the 23RS in a month or two. But first I had to go buy a brand new truck. I bought the F150 Supercrew with the 5.4 and 3.73 rearend, with of course the tow package. Now my family will be safe and all the other people on the road as well. Jsut wanted to say thank sagain and will be camping alongside you here in a little bit. By the way, I live in Bakersfield,CA and I am trying to add Outback presence here on the West Coast.

P.S. You guys should get the commision on my trailer, not the saleperson that said I would be totally fine with my current TV.

Beerman


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on the new TV, you'll be much more comfortable on the road.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome aboard!!!!

Love the screen name!!









Glad to see you had a lot of decision making to do and made the right one!

Welcome again... action

Steve

PS- Update your signature line with where you are, then we have a better feeling of where your at.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad we could help but I would have pushed you to the Ram 1500 Mega cab. Lots of room and a great TV.

BTW - Welcome to the site.
Happy Camping and Post often!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations on your new truck and thanks for supporting the American economy too!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Beerman to the Outback Family
And congrats on the new TV and soon 23RS
Commission thats a thought









Don action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Beerman,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new truck and your decision to get the Outback.







I know you can hardly wait to get it. Happy Camping sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, BEERMAN!* action action action 
And may I speak for everyone when I say with a name like that, you will be a welcome - and popular - addition to our little community!









Glad we could be of help, and it sounds like you are making great choices. Don't listen to Andy with that Dodge MegaCab stuff... Everybody knows the Titan would have been the best choice!









No, but seriously, the Ford should work great for your chosen Outback.

We will look forward to seeing you on the road!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

beerman

welcome aboard action congrats on the new ford







& good luck with your purchase of the outback









darrel


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your new truck AND trailer









Mike


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new truck, I think you should have got a Chevy,







and the new Outback. I know you will enjoy both of them. Happy camping.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats on the outback, and the TV, it will definately get the job done OK, just make sure to watch the hills without a good tranny cooler. I gave up the 150 for the Titan, but it was strictly for the tow capacity and already had the cooler, both pulled the 27rsds just fine but the Titan takes the hills better. Welcome once again, and hope you have lots of fun with the Outback.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You'll like the F-150. I've had both and Ford and Dodge and each has it's pluses. Loved my F-250, but love my Dodge, too. Both are fine rigs. Wish I had thought of "beerman" when I joined the fourm. You'll fit in perfectly.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!!! action

My 21rs and F150 is a great conbo. I too HAD to by a new truck!









Walter


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome and save a beer for me!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Well I know who I want to camp next to on a really hot day!
Congrats on the new TV and welcome to the "Family".....

Scott


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome folks. When I see someone with an Outback in the campsite, I will have no problem offering a beer and turn them onto this site. If they don't know about it already. If anybody has ideas about putting a small kegerator in an outback, let me know. Small keg, not the big ones. Besides I think 5 gallons of beer would be plenty for a few days. But I guess that depends on how many Outbackers are around.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Beerman,

Welcome to the site. It is a shame that you live on the West Coast, I think that we would have alot of fun camping........

I think you could just remove the refrigerator and put the kegerator in the hole that would be left. You would have all of the hook ups that you need and it would be easy to put a secont tap on the outside of the trailer!!!! If you have enough beer you really don't need that much food!!!
















Make sure you post photos of the kegerator mod when you are done!!!
















Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A beer tap on an Outback. What a great idea







Here in NJ there is a company that took an older fire truck and made the pump panel multiple beer taps. They rent it for parties and wet downs. You could do the same for all the Outback rallies!

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your ne TV - sweeeeeet ride








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Beerman said:


> If anybody has ideas about putting a small kegerator in an outback, let me know. [snapback]63974[/snapback]​


I thought I was the only one that thought that way. Seriously though, the keg would get all shook up in the trailer, don't ask how I know but a trash can full of ice in the back of the pickup works well









Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Beerman said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome folks. When I see someone with an Outback in the campsite, I will have no problem offering a beer and turn them onto this site. If they don't know about it already. If anybody has ideas about putting a small kegerator in an outback, let me know. Small keg, not the big ones. Besides I think 5 gallons of beer would be plenty for a few days. But I guess that depends on how many Outbackers are around.
> [snapback]63974[/snapback]​


I have been pondering how to fit the keg somewhere and then just put the tap out next to the outside stove in place of the outside shower that is next to it.....









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This could give a whole new meaning to the term 'Outback'

As in:

Outbacker #1: "Man, I gotta go bad... there a tree around here?"
Outbacker #2: "Yeah... (wait for it)..., Outback!"

(OK, All together now.... *GROAN!!! *)









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL

Thanks for waisting the last 15 seconds of my life









action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

................


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Beerman said:


> But first I had to go buy a brand new truck. I bought the F150 Supercrew with the 5.4 and 3.73 rearend, with of course the tow package. Now my family will be safe and all the other people on the road as well. Beerman
> [snapback]63804[/snapback]​


Congrats Beerman, as you can see, I bought the same truck as you 2 months ago! I also bought the 25RSS 2 months ago, to which I have towed on 3 trips so far of around 2 hours each, and it has done great. Went to the mountains this past weekend, and it did fine. The 25RSS is a great TT as well if you are interested in that particular model, and it seems to fit well with the F150. Just a big "thumbs up" from my end, congrats again and good luck on your TT decision!


----------

